# KBR is recruiting at the Union Hall



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Ms Sparky said:


> I just got a call from a buddy out of Local 103 Boston. KBR was at the hall recruiting electricians for Iraq and Afghanistan. I don't necessarily think it is a bad thing....funny though, they viciously oppose the unions when they are in the States and want to underbid our signatory contractors. And then they go to the unions when their butts are in a ringer and they could lose millions or even billions and some may be facing jail time for electrocuting soldiers.
> 
> I know the IBEW doesn't have jurisdiction over there and many many brothers and sisters are over there working trying to get these grounding issues and other violations repaired.
> 
> ...


 It is an international brotherhood. Call Hill and ask hin where to get started.


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

*america land of the best electricians*

thankyou mr. sparky, brother i was active in local 379 in the early and mid 90's . i no exactly where you are coming from on the recruiting from the hall . however , in this case it isn't a case of ibew brotherhood , but an issue of american brotherhood . kbr being americans and looking for great american electricians . fortunetely for them the local hall is the best place to find qualified and certified electricians with a solid work ethic. no disrespect to rat companies though because they have some outstanding guys here and there .:yes:


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

KBR is no longer an American Company. They moved their headquarters to DUBAI a year ago or so. They don't pay taxes in the USA - altho they have been given a few lucrative NO-BID contracts - and they do whatever they can to make the most amount of money for the shareholders, which includes hiring unskilled locals to do the job.

Their ass is in a sling right now and they are scrambling to make things right before the CEO ends up going to jail. Actually it prolly won't be the CEO, it will be a couple of low level execs.


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

kool shunt trip , their asses need 2 b prosecuted den , however , we are in this buisness to primaryily make money and not friends , so to speak . not trying to b a billy bad ass or nothing . but i hear u loud and clear :001_unsure:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

zod68 said:


> no disrespect to rat companies though because they have some outstanding guys here and there .:yes:


Just to clear things up, the rat is the contractor, NOT the electricians.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge KBR's headquarters are still in Houston. Halliburton was the one moving to Dubai. KBR and Halliburton split April 2007. But....when you go to work for KBR you are really working for SEII and offshore shell company anyway. 

It's just doesn't sit well with me that KBR low balls our signatory contractors in the States and then when their butts in a sling overseas the IBEW bails them out, so to speak. KBR seems to be reaping the benefits our signatory contractors paid for. 

I know we need good electricians over there. And I know there are a lot of brothers and sisters who need work. It's one thing to go to their website, apply and go to Iraq. It's another thing for them to come to the hall and recruit. Just seems like we are dancing with the devil.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Just to clear things up, the rat is the contractor, NOT the electricians.


Why bother with this "rat" bullsh*t????
It's like the unions want all the animosity and dissension. 

It's an offensive term and is used specifically for that reason.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i know more than 1 IBEW guy " eatin some cheese ". :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

zod68 said:


> kool shunt trip , their asses need 2 b prosecuted den , however , we are in this business to primarily make money and not friends , so to speak . not trying to b a billy bad ass or nothing . but i hear u loud and clear :001_unsure:


 
You have evidence they should be prosecuted? By all means forward it to the authorities. If KBR needs help and some electricians union or open shop feel they want to help, need money, seek adventure or what ever IT IS THEIR CHOICE. 


Oh and in these tough times if they are able to employ a few "brothers" and stop these men from losing their homes, is that all bad?

As you said they are in the business of making money. As for the contracts awarded them I know very little but I feel any firm large enough to handle this work would be in the same boat. Hated by the liberals, accused of awful practices by the press, and if an open shop firm vilified by the unions. Not saying KBR is perfect or right in anything they do. BUT at this point I have only heard aquasations no evidence YET.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

With a small piece of the pie and a significantly decreasing market share in a recession market do you really think calling people who don’t share your beliefs rats, as an effective way to promote IBEW ideals and sell it as a good labor alternative? 

That would be like calling up a exterminator and the salesman gives you some great speech about how well trained all his brothers and sisters are and a work ethic to boot and if you choose another service over his you are just a greedy scum bag.

Why is it anytime a non-union contractor needs help or gets in a position they have to ask IBEW for labor that the general membership sees it as an opportunity to either screw the contractor, teach them a lesson or shun them because they are non-union. It would seem to me if IBEW really does have the best trained professional people with fantastic work ethics that it would be a great opportunity to show non-union contractors what a benefit it is to be a union contractor through positive first hand experience. To someone that has to sell to make a living it seems like a golden opportunity to me. Of course IBEW would have to walk it like that talk it, but that shouldn’t be too hard right?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> With a small piece of the pie and a significantly decreasing market share in a recession market do you really think calling people who don’t share your beliefs rats, as an effective way to promote IBEW ideals and sell it as a good labor alternative?


SOME not all "brothers" have been doing this for years, to (in my opinion) the determent of the many hardworking fine members of the IBEW.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Why the hell would I sign up to go to Iraq when I could stay closer to home and work a Time Job?? I heard there's a job by Wenatchee where they are working 7x16's and taking $6k a week. Now that's a very rare occurence, but time jobs with 6x12's come along occasionally.

And if I did want to go to Iraq, I would re-enlist, that way I didn't feel the guilt of being a mercenary for the rest of my life.


----------



## shorttimer (Dec 24, 2008)

*KBR recruiting at union hall.*

Very well put PHAT ELVIS.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sparkyprentice (Oct 24, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> And if I did want to go to Iraq, I would re-enlist, that way I didn't feel the guilt of being a mercenary for the rest of my life.


You had the option of re-enlisting apparently then...I did the work I did because re-enlistment was essentially ruled out at the time I signed on with a contractor (by the way, I never fired any of my weapons on the job while doing that work, unless you count function checks and training). I didn't want to go back to Iraq either, but I didn't want to leave those that I still considered 'my own' hanging in the lurch either, so it wasn't much of a choice when it came right down to it and the private sector happened to offer the best means available...


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

brian john said:


> You have evidence they should be prosecuted? By all means forward it to the authorities. If KBR needs help and some electricians union or open shop feel they want to help, need money, seek adventure or what ever IT IS THEIR CHOICE.
> 
> 
> Oh and in these tough times if they are able to employ a few "brothers" and stop these men from losing their homes, is that all bad?
> ...


 Well spoken :notworthy:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm hoping that job market ends like the prez wants.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

I think we all are but the package could do with a lot less pork... unless of course you are in the condom business.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> I think we all are but the package could do with a lot less pork... unless of course you are in the condom business.


oney for thge NEA and acorn....How does that help the working man?
Seems like Obama pay backs?


----------

